# NARS Blushes Swatches



## rosypink86 (Dec 18, 2006)

Does anyone have swatches of the multiple colors out for the NARS blushes? I have been searching the forums, but can't seem to find a swatch of Nars in Orgasm..


----------



## SierraWren (Dec 18, 2006)

One way to see the colors in on Sephora.com...not the same,I know, as a photo of someone's actual blush but they do give fair examples of each shade


----------



## emily_3383 (Dec 18, 2006)

look for it in the swatch thread if nothing just post to see if anyone will post it there.


----------



## mehrunissa (Dec 18, 2006)

I went to the FOTD's and did a search for the blushes (Lovejoy and Torrid) I wanted to see, so that's an idea!


----------



## SimplyElegant (Dec 18, 2006)

I've seen the swatch on another forum but I don't think we're allowed linking.


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 19, 2006)

I know... These aren't from here, so I'll risk getting in trouble for everyone LMAO!


----------



## dlb04 (Dec 19, 2006)

Thanks for the swatches!


----------



## FeverDream (Dec 19, 2006)

Nars blushes have a great quality and consistency, but orgasm is a little too light for my taste. That's not to say it isn't an awesome blush, just sometimes I feel like I'm layering it more than I should have to.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Dec 19, 2006)

wow..nars orgasm really does look like milani luminous


----------



## LVA (Dec 19, 2006)

thanx for the swatches Aquilah. U're a doll.


----------



## Mirtilla (Dec 19, 2006)

This pic is mine. Unfortunately, I only own Lovejoy, Sin and Montenegro.


----------



## han (Dec 19, 2006)

im likeing the sugar swatch.. thanks for shareing


----------



## Mirtilla (Dec 19, 2006)

Another one (but in person, colors appear a little bit different)






You're welcome!!


----------



## Mirtilla (Dec 19, 2006)

I agree, my b/f bought it in France (Strasbourg)! Sugar Cosmetics isn't available here grrr (but you're luckier *lol*)


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 19, 2006)

Oh, thanks Valeria for the swatches! I need Sin and Torrid.. Lovejoy is on it's way thanks to Diana  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mirtilla (Dec 19, 2006)

YAY! :yesss: You'd love Lovejoy, it's my fave blush of all time!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Dec 19, 2006)

Mine too! I love the color. Hehe cute banana.


----------



## ahyee (Dec 19, 2006)

I like the Jane peachy colour, its soo subtle!


----------



## mehrunissa (Dec 19, 2006)

Nice. I have Lovejoy and it's uberpretty. Torrid is too, just didn't work on me (too candy colored). But Sin - looks like I'll have to try that one out now! Thanks!


----------



## pinkbundles (Dec 20, 2006)

you really have to go see these in person (if you can). in all the swatches i've seen, i was in love with deep throat. but in person, i didn't like it as much.


----------



## rosypink86 (Dec 20, 2006)

Wow great pictures, those give me a great idea on how they show up on skin, thanks!


----------



## han (Feb 18, 2007)

i like this thread..lol


----------



## KristieTX (Feb 18, 2007)

I love seeing swatches.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My next purchase is going to be Nars lipgloss and blush in Orgasm.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jinjer (Feb 18, 2007)

oooooooooooooooooohh Torrid is pretty!!!


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 18, 2007)

you could also check the gallery.


----------



## StrangerNMist (Feb 18, 2007)

Lovejoy and Orgasm are definitely on my "to buy" list! Especially Lovejoy, the color looks gorgeous!


----------



## GuessWho (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks for the swatches....I would like to try Nars blushes!


----------



## darkh3av3n (Feb 19, 2007)

Wow thanks for all of the swatches!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## fashion_junkie (Jun 9, 2008)

ooo sin looks really pretty. I might have to check that out.


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 9, 2008)

great swatches!


----------



## white_poplar (Jul 8, 2008)

I have orgasm and sin. Both are my HG blushes!


----------



## KIKIBABY (Aug 2, 2008)

Hope this help! ^^

Bloggang.com : CinnamonGal - Ã Â»Ã”Â´Â¡ÃƒÃ˜ NARS: 13 Blush on Â·Ã•Ã¨ÃÃ•Ã£Â¹Â¤ÃƒÃÂºÂ¤ÃƒÃÂ§


----------



## terra (Aug 6, 2008)

ooh, nice swatches!


----------



## GeeCee (Aug 7, 2008)

Great find! Thanks.


----------



## Gee-Bubz-xO (Aug 7, 2008)

Deepthroat looks the best, but hey that's my opinion


----------

